# When to set free



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all!

Last year we rehabbed a pigeon who finally flew free. (Mr. Cheeps) Now a baby with short tail and wings with down walked in our store on a pretty day when we had the door open. The baby seemed healthy and we set him outside to see if his mama would come. After hours he was traumatized so we decided to bring him in. Anyway, he is still cheeping, getting ready to molt and trying to fly. He still has that knob on his beak. I want to be sure he is ready. I estimate him to be about 25 days old.

Thanks!

Therese


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Will you support him with food so he has a place to come to eat?


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sure! We are feeding him now and trying not to let him bond with us although he is tamer than Cheeps was.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are supporting him with food, he still needs to be confident... flying, landing and eating well on his own. Usually pigeons become confident when they become sexually mature. Often they will separate emotionally and want to go looking for a mate. If this bird has the oportunity to come and go at that point, he will decide when it's time to go. You really are providing an ideal situation. He will always know where to come for help if needed.


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

UPDATE.

Thanks Chris! Peeps is flying up to about 8 feet and landing ok. When I am not checking in parts orders I stack some boxes at various heights on the counter so he/she can exercise at different heights. Peeps has become aware of "outside" and my husband and I are going to take her out soon. In a big field near our store and his nest.


----------

